# Report from last weekend



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

The weather FINALLY cut me some slack and gave me a shot to head out this past weekend. I was planning on taking my sled but I got a call from a buddy and (in the voice of The Godfather) he made me an offer I couldn’t refuse…

So we loaded up and headed out on Breathe Reel Deep Saturday afternoon for a more southern destination.

Sea surface temps showed promise for the troll coming to life early in the season. Combine that with the location of a few oil rigs, chlorophyll readings, Salinity, and the stage was set for what had the potential to shake off the Blue Marlin Blues…(Thank you Mr George Strait). 

Ten knotted overnight to be near a good temp change near Appomattox for the morning troll and at sun up it was lines in. GREAT temp change in a small area with baitfish ad current. Blackfin and skipjack over and over- kept working the area and BAM!! FISH ON!! We were treated to a good show but Colby made quick work of the man in the blue suit and within 10 minutes Trey had the leader in hand and popped the lure back into the cockpit.

Loaded up on a few more skipjack and blackfin for the chunk and headed towards blind faith and thunder horse for a sunset troll. 

The current was RIPPING but somehow Mr Clemmons managed to position us perfectly to toss out a few lines for chunking and GAME ON!! You get a yellowfin and YOU get a yellowin and YOU get a yellowfin…everyone gets a yellowfin- except Woodall - he gets a barracuda…. But he eventually got a yellowfin too so all was good 🙂 We ran out of chunk so me and Woodall got jiggy to get a few more blackfin in the boat to chunk. The bite was on FIYA!!! We had several triple hookups - a blackfin on each jig pole and a yellowfin on the chunk. 

We eventually wore ourselves out and headed towards fad 8 for the morning troll. Beautiful night. 

Caught a few more small ones for future chunking and Trey taught me how to rig a ballyhoo. I FINALLY did one almost right. 

Headed to the hill mid afternoon.

Great trip- got to make some new friends and spend time with some old ones. I never get tired of being out there.

Hope you enjoy the video




__ https://www.facebook.com/100003778858091/posts/2497238293745441




Till next time- tight lines y’all!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome report and that was a great vid. i'd call that a meat run.
jack


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice!

I wouldn't want to be a fish in the waters near that crew.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> The weather FINALLY cut me some slack and gave me a shot to head out this past weekend. I was planning on taking my sled but I got a call from a buddy and (in the voice of The Godfather) he made me an offer I couldn’t refuse…
> 
> So we loaded up and headed out on Breathe Reel Deep Saturday afternoon for a more southern destination.
> 
> ...


AWESOME!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Great video and awesome report!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s great report and with video, pics. Your eating good now.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Love your write up. Glad u had a great trip.


----------



## Blackhawk (Aug 18, 2016)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> The weather FINALLY cut me some slack and gave me a shot to head out this past weekend. I was planning on taking my sled but I got a call from a buddy and (in the voice of The Godfather) he made me an offer I couldn’t refuse…
> 
> So we loaded up and headed out on Breathe Reel Deep Saturday afternoon for a more southern destination.
> 
> ...


Great trip! One that anyone should be proud to be a part of. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice trip!


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet!


----------

